# 93 Altima, replace antenna?



## Sargeue (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi, 

I have a 1993 Nissan Altima and the power antenna won't go up or down. I hear the motor and I think the gears(if any) are grinding. My question is how to remove it to fix it or replace it, any help plz?


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

you can I think pop the thing out. I believe that the carpet in the trunk hides the thing.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

If you take the lock nut off the top of the antenna then turn on the power while pulling the antenna mast all the way out. If most of the plastic doesn't come with it then you will need to pull the antenna motor assembly and remove the side to extract the broken plastic cord. To install the new antenna mast just turn the radio off while feeding in the new cord. You will need to purchase a new antenna mast from the dealer.

Troy


----------



## Sargeue (Aug 6, 2006)

Thx for the help!


----------

